# .NET and More > Silverlight >  error on installing vs2010 express

## arkiboys

Hello,
My machine has xp pro 64bit.
I currently have VS2008.
Can you see why I can not install VS2010 express please?

The error is:
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Loading product xml from 'https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=158722'
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Product manager downloading: https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=158722
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Remote file has not changed, using local cached file:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Web Platform Installer\-2016837979.xml.temp
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Loading product xml from 'https://www.microsoft.com/web/webpi/2.0/WebApplicationList.xml'
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Product manager downloading: https://www.microsoft.com/web/webpi/...cationList.xml
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Remote file has not changed, using local cached file:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Web Platform Installer\-1244381891.xml.temp
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Filtering by majorOS: 5, minorOS: 2, majorSP: 2, minorSP: 0, productType: 1, architecture: x64
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Filtering by majorOS: 5, minorOS: 2, majorSP: 2, minorSP: 0, productType: 1, architecture: x64
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Contextual entry products: VWD2010
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Adding product Visual Web Developer 2010 Express (VWD2010) to cart
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Contextual navigation to product 'VWD2010'
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Product 'VWD2010' was already in cart.
DownloadManager Information: 0 : No SQL to configure
DownloadManager Information: 0 : No MySQL to configure
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Setting current install to 1
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Starting install sequence
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Using cached file at C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Web Platform Installer\installers\VWD2010\dd6b1454fe3f90ea126cf550ae344f8e5b831786\vwd_web.exe instead of downloading from http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...EC/vwd_web.exe
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Starting EXE install for product 'Visual Web Developer 2010 Express'. Commandline is: 'C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Web Platform Installer\installers\VWD2010\dd6b1454fe3f90ea126cf550ae344f8e5b831786\vwd_web.exe /x:C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\vwd\ /q'
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Waiting for process: 2876 - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Web Platform Installer\installers\VWD2010\dd6b1454fe3f90ea126cf550ae344f8e5b831786\vwd_web.exe
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Install exit code for product 'Visual Web Developer 2010 Express' is 0
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Starting EXE install for product 'Visual Web Developer 2010 Express'. Commandline is: 'C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\vwd\setup.exe /q /norestart /web'
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Waiting for process: 5104 - C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\vwd\setup.exe
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Install exit code for product 'Visual Web Developer 2010 Express' is 5100
DownloadManager Error: 0 : Install return code for product 'Visual Web Developer 2010 Express' is Failure
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Product Visual Web Developer 2010 Express done install completed
DownloadManager Information: 0 : Increasing current install to 2

----------


## Hack

How is this related to Silverlight?

----------


## techgnome

Well, when you read through that... you'll see there's a line indicating an error:
"Install exit code for product 'Visual Web Developer 2010 Express' is 5100"

When you copy and paste that into google, you get a list of results, like this:
http://www.google.com/search?q=Insta...ess%27+is+5100

And one of the first results is this:
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...5-7a992728fbf4

-tg

----------

